# Where can I fine this connector?



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

This was the male end of the microphone cable that plugs into a "hard-wired" bluetooth hands-free/streaming audio kit in my 07TBlazer . Was doing some stuff under the dash and accidentally yanked out the wires.

If I was able to remove the pins from the connector I probably could rewire it but it is so tiny I am unable to do it. 

I guess it is some sort of molex connector but not sure if it is proprietary or something that can be purchased OTC.

TIA!

Edit: I was able to remove the pins but pretty much destroyed the connector and one of the pins in the process! Plus they are just too tiny for me with my bad eyes and arthritis of the hands to solder to.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Try these guys

http://www.showmecables.com/Category/Molex-Connectors-Adapters.aspx?gclid=CKK3xZXA47ACFQhahwod51WP3Q


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a PCI-e connector from a PC, or part of one.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Appear to be fairly common GM automotive connectors. That type, in various multiples(2, 3, 4, 6 and 8) are used primarily in low current circuits, audio, computer sensor, etc. You may find a GM dealer with a good parts department that stocks the components, otherwise take a pair of side cutters to the junkyard


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

davring said:


> Appear to be fairly common GM automotive connectors. That type, in various multiples(2, 3, 4, 6 and 8) are used primarily in low current circuits, audio, computer sensor, etc. You may find a GM dealer with a good parts department that stocks the components, otherwise take a pair of side cutters to the junkyard


 Tried a couple but they didn't have anything close.



Marlin Guy said:


> Looks like a PCI-e connector from a PC, or part of one.


 Yes, it would if you blew it up about 50 times.  This thing is tiny.



B Newt said:


> Try these guys
> 
> http://www.showmecables.com/Category/Molex-Connectors-Adapters.aspx?gclid=CKK3xZXA47ACFQhahwod51WP3Q


Too many like it in so many overall sizes.

I'm just going to find a new full M&F set and do both ends. Much less hassle than trying to match.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Just get the pins and snap them in the plastic shell. But you need proper crimpers to swedge the pin on the wire.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My first inclination would be to see if a 3.5" floppy drive power cable would work. It wouldn't have the locking tab on it but the size is pretty close.

If you have a local electronics components store, you might check to see if they have a "pre-owned" table. What you describe looks like you might find it in an old gutted printer, TV or VCR. There's always the auto salvage yards if you're really persnickety about keeping everything original.

Mouser Electronics probably carries the exact part you seek (along with the pins and crimper), but you probably need to meet minimum purchase limitations.

Unless this (the device that this connects to) is something that you replace a lot, I would recommend replacing the connector with something that you can easily get your hands on. Packard plugs are very popular now.

Finally, if this is part of the vehicle's wiring harness, you could probably do worse than solder and heat shrink tubing.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

harsh said:


> My first inclination would be to see if a 3.5" floppy drive power cable would work. It wouldn't have the locking tab on it but the size is pretty close.
> 
> If you have a local electronics components store, you might check to see if they have a "pre-owned" table. What you describe looks like you might find it in an old gutted printer, TV or VCR. There's always the auto salvage yards if you're really persnickety about keeping everything original.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, I ended up just getting a different M and F connector. MUCH less hassle. It was the cable from the microphone that connects to my internal "vehicle specific" Scosche Bluefusion bluetooth system in my truck (the harness connects between the OEM XM radio and the OEM radio/nav/dvd unit itself). I called the manufacturer (Scosche) and they would have sent me a new microphone assembly but it would take 2-3 weeks but I needed it "yesterday."

http://www.scosche.com/consumer-tech/product/1705


----------

